
Show HN: Linkr: Twitter, but Just the Links - blydro
https://linkr.surge.sh
======
qnsi
I like the idea. I was thinking about something similar with twitter. I wanted
to get most shared links, filter only those that speak about startups, and
present them as top shared first.

I think there is a need for service like yours

